# Honda auger belt remove and replace



## JohnnyJupiter (Jan 16, 2011)

Greetings to all. Newbie here, but I hope to get to know everyone and provide some helpful info. But first...

Standard tale of woe: Auger belt on a Honda HS624 wheeled 'blower needs replacement. I've removed access panels and have the belt free from the driving (engine) sheave, but I cannot figure out to get it off the driven (auger) sheave. There's a belt guard covering the sheave from about 1 o'clock to 5 o'clock, no way to sneak the belt out.

I've ordered a shop manual for this beast, but while I'm waiting for it, I'm soliciting info. For example, do I need to remove the auger assembly from the machine to get the belt out?

Any input gratefully accepted. Thanks!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oldphil replaced one on an HS928, and explained what he had to do to it over here. Maybe there's something in there that'll help, or maybe somebody else knows more about the HS624.

http://www.snowblowerforums.com/forum/honda/236-honda-hs928-belt-time.html


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

By belt guard do you mean a wire that stops the belt from falling off when it is loose? Usually those can be unscrewed or bent out of the way. Usually you can just push the belt to the side by hand or with a screwdriver and pull the engine over to get the belt to pop off. Of course take proper precautions to make sure the engine doesn't start while you are messing with it. Removing the spark plug would be the best insurance.


----------



## JohnnyJupiter (Jan 16, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Wow, you guys are fast! Thanks for the info.

Shryp: I knew that was crappy description. Lemme see if I can insert an image. In the (hopefully!) attached view, the machine is tipped onto its nose, so you are looking at the rear of the auger housing, with the driven sheave in the center. I'm having an issue with the guard, as shown by the arrows. It appears I have to remove this guard to get the belt off, but that just seems wrong.

bwdbrn: I did run across that link...that's how I found this forum, in fact. Looks like oldphil knows what he's talking about. I think I'm going to be winding up pulling the auger assembly off the front of the machine. And going back to Shryp's input, the guard might be a non-issue if I attack the problem from a different direction.

Guys, thanks again. Hopefully I can repay the favor.

-JJ


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad you found us then. Oldphil's post was helpful, at least sort of. I like the way you labeled your area of question.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That looks to be part of the auger break. I have never seen one so big and wrapped around before. Usually they are just held against the belt with a spring. Push it over and see if the belt comes off. If not, good luck


----------



## JohnnyJupiter (Jan 16, 2011)

*Snowstorm due next week, better get busy!*

Shryp, you are likely correct when you say the 'thingie' is used to stop the auger. It is indeed a big sucker! I tried positioning it out of the way, but not enough swing room before it bumps against metal.

bwdbrn1, this type of forum is the best! There's so much hot air out there on the Web, it's good to run into folks who have a clue.

I'll get this solved and post the result when I do. I'm waiting on the shop manual, hope that has some info, and I'm going to quiz my local dealer where I bought the unit 12 years ago.

Thanks all.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Manuals are a great thing to have for your equipment.
That is the first things I do when I get some new equipment is down load the service manual.


----------



## JohnnyJupiter (Jan 16, 2011)

*Good news, then problem recurs*

I was able to figure out how to remove and replace both belts. The link bwdbrn1 inserted pointing to an Oldphil post was key tp getting it apart. I have pix to post, but I need to grab a few more to complete the story. That's the good news.

Looks like I'll get a chance real soon to snag some more images: we got another 6in this morning, I was a couple of passes into clearing when I stopped to turn around, releasing the drive but not the auger. When I was lined up for my next pass I engaged the drive, but no go. Looks like it threw the drive belt again. I've got it warming up in the garage before I tear it down again.

The only good news is there's one bolt (of 10) that secure the auger housing to the engine/trans/wheel assembly that's *A REAL PAIN* to remove/replace. I left that one off just in case. I did check it had no impact on this current issue.

Since the drive belt jumps after I release the drive handle...I mean, I'm going along under power, then I release the drive, upon re-engagement, nothing...I'm going to look at how loose the drive belt tension pulley is. Any other advice gratefully accepted. Ahhh, fun with winter!

-JJ


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hope you can get it all fixed up soon.  We'll look forward to your photo tutorial.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If the belt keeps jumping off, there is really only a couple reasons. First would be a wrong size belt (or extramly worn/strecthed which is doubtful) second would be misaligned pulleys, third would be bad, damaged, missing idler pulley, and fourth would be missing, bent or out of adjustment belt guides. A lot of people do not realize the importance of the belt guides. When you dis-engage the clutch, that belt tension is released and the belt guides keep that belt in position for when the clutch is re-engaged, i.e tension put back on the belt. If these do not perform their job, the belt will likely vibrate/fall right off.


----------

